# The Lounge > Other Pets >  My 2 Cavachon Dogs

## Gary R

Thought I would get this Forum started by letting you all know that I have got two Dogs

These are Cavachon's ....My two little girls  :lol: 
one is now 6 and the other is 5 years old and got to say they are worse than having kids when it comes to tidying up all there toys

----------

*lost* (11-03-2015)

----------


## lost

Sorry missed this one beautiful looking dogs mate

----------

*Gary R* (12-03-2015)

----------


## Gary R

Its like having two kids   :lol:  toys all over the place.

----------


## lost

> Its like having two kids   toys all over the place.


I know I remember when I had my molly

----------

*Gary R* (13-03-2017)

----------

